# Plastic breeding traps?



## JamesB (Sep 6, 2006)

I keep reading mixed thoughts on plastic breeding traps, but for the second time I believe one of my sunburst wag females dropped overnight and I have not a single fry to show for it. The aquarium is crowded so I'm concerned that they could all be getting scarfed up; I also have a fairly powerful current in the tank. What is it that makes some people refer to plastic breeding traps as 'little boxes of death', exactly? I would think that even being in a somewhat confined space but still being in the same water and decor that she's used to would be less stressful for a fish than relocation to another tank all together? Are nets really better or do they present the same problems?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_First thing, do not give up on all your platy fry. They are very good at hidding and finding a safe spot in the tank. If you have a planted tank....look up among and plants floating on the surface. If not look at the bottom of plastic plants where the base is. Also...in a gravel bottom, they will actually lay between the gravel pieces! So what I would do...is when you feed, just make sure to drop some really finely crushed flake in as well. 

Breeder traps. I have used them with no problems at all. But...I sit and watch. Some people say the fry can get traped in the slots that they should drop down through. I personally have not had any issue with this at all. My biggest complaint with them, is the really strong swimmers will swim back up where mom is, and she snacks on them while still dropping! 

I would get one and try it and see if you like it or not yourself. Also...go look really close at stuff in your tank for any tiny movement...bet you still have fry in there ;-)

Kathy _


----------

